# Circle Hooks



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Wondered what brand of circle hooks you use. I really like gamakatsu but can never find them big enough; however, I have not missed a fish on a gamakatsu this year and that includes a walleye while fishing for channels at CJ Brown.

I have used mustads demons but again they seem nonexistent and hard to find. I had a bunch that I bought at the bass pro in Myrtle Beach. Had some of the Trokars in 9/0 that have to be sharpeat out there. I lost my catfish box setting banklines from a kayak with my 3 year old thanks to having probably 10 lbs of lead and have to restock. I have some of the team catfish that i was able to get at Cabelas but they are more like a gaff than a hook and question the hooking capabilities when compared to a smaller wire hook. 

I will fish anything but circles now that I am use to them. If you use circles, what hook do you use?

Thanks and happy fishing.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I only use Gama circles and usually use 5/0 when tourney fishing but CJ has soooo many dinks If Im fun fishing there Ill use 3/0 just to hookup more fish. You should be able to get these about anywhere, I get all of mine through my sponsor Gatfishgearusa.com You can get the Gamas up to size 8/0 which is what I use when fishing the Ohio River for blues


Good Luck

Salmonid


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

I use gamas also, depending on bait size I use anywhere from 4/0 to 7/0 

Sent from my HTC One S using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

cj brown that brings back a lot of memories from the past. me and wife 20 years ago would rent a boat and troll the road bed all day caught a lot of good walleye. but for hooks I like daiichi style d82z wide circle but my favorite is gamakatsu octopus .I like the octopus hook better than a circle hook I miss a lot less fish


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

EBAY Search 'circle hooks'


----------



## diehardbucfan2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Look up Owner hooks. They're a little more expensive but way better than gama hooks


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

I will never use Gamas again they break and dull way to fast for someone fishing the river. I have tried out many of the others and I will say nothing beats the Mustad 39954 These are the new Ultrapoint Demon Circles best hook on the market in my book.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Vbowler I agree 100% on using gamas. I've had nothing but trouble out of them the past few years. Stopped using them altogether last year. Now I use Team Catfish or Owner hooks. Haven't had any hook problems since.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ive never had any probs with the Gama hooks??? every once in a while Ill snag a piece of wood and when I get the hook back the tip will be bent but that's gonna happen with all circles Ive used them exclusively for the last 10 years and never had one break either???? That's including many blues and flatties from the Ohio River

Salmonid


----------



## diehardbucfan2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

I've not had them break unless I've gotten down to using 1/0 or 2/0 hooks. But I have had tips bend like you mentioned. But as Vbowler mentioned they get dull real quick. And I don't think they're that sharp to begin with. My biggest problem gamas is I've hooked many fish with them that have spit the hook after fighting them for a bit. And that's using the circles or regular octopuss style hooks. Was fishing the big scioto river last year and my buddy had two monsters spit the hook on him after fighting them for a while. And those were just two of many many fish that done that to us. As I said earlier haven't had that issue since I switched to using owner and team catfish hooks.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

I had the same problems with Gamas, tip bending, fish coming unhooked halfway to the boat and they are too sharp and to fine of a point. Switched to VMC tournament circles 3-4 yrs ago and not had a problem. 10 yrs ago nvr had problems with Gamas but it seemed like they changed 3-4 yrs ago


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Just got some mustard demons 9/0 off eBay.


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Make that Mustad. Gotta love auto correct. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

